# Does jerking off auto-correct to Jerking Off on this?



## Foxxo (Mar 7, 2019)

I need to know, for future posts, also because I saw this happen to my last post and I want to know if I'm not insane.

And what are other auto-corrects on this, other than exceptional?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Mar 7, 2019)

What do you pour into a bowl of cereal?


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 7, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> What do you pour into a bowl of cereal?


Milk, you get from milking a cow. Everyone does it.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Mar 7, 2019)

Let @Foxxo answer.


----------



## byuu (Mar 7, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> What do you pour into a bowl of cereal?


Milk. What does that have to do with filtered words?


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 7, 2019)

dude you should check  out that one option mcdonalds offers with their breakfasts.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 7, 2019)

jerking off

Did it do it? I've honestly never seen this happen, or I don't remember it.


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Red Hood (Mar 7, 2019)

milking milk from hash browns?

are there any other secret codes I don't know about?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 7, 2019)

ween


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 7, 2019)

Which one is exceptional individual?


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Apr 9, 2019)

Is there a publicly available list of word filtered words on here? Or should I just lurk moar?


----------



## exceptional individual (Apr 9, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> Which one is exceptional individual?



'tard is exceptional individual


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 9, 2019)

exceptional individual said:


> 'tard is exceptional individual


What?


----------



## 419 (Apr 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> What?


rétard


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 9, 2019)

There's also Monsanto.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 9, 2019)

spvcxghxztpvrrp said:


> rétard


What language is that? English don’t usually have any of that faggy shit above the letter, besides “i” and “j”.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Apr 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> What language is that? English don’t usually have any of that faggy shit above the letter, besides “i” and “j”.



I don't know what the fuck you're going on about. Motörhead is totally English and it's got them there double dots.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 10, 2019)

The English way is to put it over the "N", a la _*Spın̈al Tap*_


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 10, 2019)

I am so fucking SICK of this site and I am not sure what to do with my life. My life is a pretty cool thing though and I have been trying to get a hold of my parents to get a girl's nudes. She is going to be in town this weekend but I will be there for the first time since we have been in our house. We will see if we can't get your dick wet and I hope you can.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 10, 2019)

"Str0key" autocorrects to strokey

I discovered this when I described Sargon of Akkad as a chin strokey pseudo-intellectual.


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 14, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> I don't know what the fuck you're going on about. Motörhead is totally English and it's got them there double dots.


Please speak american you fucking nigger.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 14, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> View attachment 687872


I like mi1k.


----------

